# hublot classic fusion ultra thin skeleton [Titanium vs all black]



## oioza192 (Jul 15, 2018)

next week I'm going to buy my new hublot watch so I'm undecided titanium or all black 
what's your opinion titanium or all black thanks for answer.


----------



## Robinjohn (Nov 15, 2015)

I think I prefer the black.
Good luck.


----------



## Smokeshopp (Dec 9, 2016)

In this case, I think I prefer the black as well.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Black.


----------



## _Ferdia_ (May 25, 2018)

Ti looks more legible, but I think I prefer the overall look of the black

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Ti for me ...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ti,

The black looks totally illegible to me.

What look are you going for?

The Black appears more casual and the Ti looks much classier/dressier although could dress down as well.

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Smokeshopp (Dec 9, 2016)

I’m changing my vote to Ti. It retains more of the classic Hublot look by drawing more attention to the case and its shape. The black all blends together.


----------



## oioza192 (Jul 15, 2018)

I decide , I will go ti is look more classic thanks for your help


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Ti for me. More classy, timeless and, for me, more interesting. 

Good choice!


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Black is more cool.


----------



## Wolfy1909 (Oct 2, 2014)

Definitely black, much cooler watch.


----------



## rolexbrand (Sep 23, 2018)

Titanium is rare and nice, personal i love owing rare things, so i would advice that you go for Titanium. It would be great if you take my advice, Thanks


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

Titanium

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMLS430 (Aug 16, 2018)

Black looks stealthy. Titanium if you want people to notice


----------



## DripCassanova (Oct 15, 2018)

Titanium forsure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr118 (Jan 15, 2019)

the titanium model looks incredible - i recently purchased mine from yourwatch.com


----------



## DripCassanova (Oct 15, 2018)

Titanium forsure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjspyder (May 1, 2018)

The titanium version is on my shopping list. I'm disappointed because I missed out on a great deal on this watch recently.


----------



## jjspyder (May 1, 2018)

The more I look at this watch, the more I feel like I need this. Haha.


----------



## Iamkevinamado (Feb 11, 2019)

Did you end up getting one? Ti or all black?


----------

